# A list of all the elements versus circumstances of worship with their proof-texts



## Pergamum (Feb 1, 2011)

I would love to see various lists of all the circumstances and elements of worship and their respective proof-texts.

Also, I would love to see how the Reformers sliced up the list. Did any of the church fathers before the Reformation ever attempt this?


Here is one attempt here:


The Regulative Principle






> praise God with voice and instrument (Nehemiah 12:27; Psalm 103; & Psalm 150:5);
> 
> preaching God’s Word (Col 1:25 & 2 Tim 4:2);
> 
> ...




How do your lists compare? How do other Reformers' lists compare? How do the Church Fathers compare?


----------



## Tim (Feb 2, 2011)

It would seem to be difficult to find "proof-texts" to circumstances.


----------

